# What is our Footwashing?



## ww (Mar 3, 2009)

I was just thinking of Jesus' example of humility washing the feet of the disciples. I also have seen several denominations including the RCC observe Footwashing at certain times of the year. How are we to implement this example or act of humility in today's post modern Christianity? Is it important that we demonstrate humility and service to one another like Christ did by washing the Disciples feet? If so how have you done so within your churches?


----------

